# pull out



## Traper109 (Feb 11, 2008)

what do you do if a yote pulls out of a trap?
should i reset the trap or set a new trap.thanks.Traper109


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Traper109 said:


> should i reset the trap or set a new trap.thanks.


There really is no right answer to this question. Some coyotes will avoid a catch circle like the plague it seems while others wont. I have caught multiple coyotes out of the same catch circle with the same trap. However I have noticed that these coyotes are usually only a year or two old. Not saying that this is the way to do it but this is what I do. I always remake the set with the same trap. For the remake I use a dirt hole set. It can still catch coyotes and will catch other animals as well. I will then move off about 15 yards or so and put in a new set. This set will usually be a post set or a flat. A coyote that doesn't want anything to do with the remake will usually investigate the new set. The remake can also serve as a buffer set to catch other animals so they don't mess up your new set. Skunks especially will work a remake in most cases before a new set just because of the already existing smells and eye appeal of the torn up set. My new set will usually be a urine post set because I have noticed that coyotes will urinate or poop close to a catch circle/remake. Give the coyote something to pee on and in most cases he will do so. I don't know if they do this to alert other coyotes of danger or what but the urine post set seems to shine at locations where coyotes have already been taken.


----------

